# R.I.P Joey xxxxxxxxxxx



## xxxskittlesxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks to everyone out there being realy "supportive" my last post isent as bad as you make it out to be! i am 15 year old teenager who uses slang like this but ment it to be like due for a cleanout sometime this week! hees dead now so theres nothing i could have done!

for everyone out there who critisized me then thanks for making his death worse! i just wish i could be were he is now  i loved him so mutch

R.I.P my little baybeee love you allways xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear he died, was he very old,,,????


----------



## xxxskittlesxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah! but people blamed me for his death because i was one day over the time i was ment to clean him out  x


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that but the fact is you should take sick animals to the vets!
Perhaps you have learned this for next time!


----------



## xxxskittlesxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

omg just go away! i tryed to get him there bus he was dead before i could!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Your first post doesnt imply any such thing! You had two whole days to take him to a vet! OMG!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I know its very sad the poor soul died, But iv'e never in all my years of owning rodents ever seen mites or any bugs on my old and recent rodents 

No doubt its down to the hygene?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I know its very sad the poor soul died, But iv'e never in all my years of owning rodents ever seen mites or any bugs on my old and recent rodents
> 
> No doubt its down to the hygene?


totally agree


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Joey is in a better place now where the bedding is clean and no mites can be seen. RIP Joey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

xxxskittlesxxx said:


> swearing removed by me


What a colourful language! Did your mum teach you that?
You and your mother should be reported to RSPCA then if she refused to take you to the vets. Thats what us animal lovers who take care of our pets call NEGLECT!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

all i can say is stop having a go at everyone when in the other thread almost everyone told you to take him to the vet. its not their fault that you didn't.

and stop swaring.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

swearing rather... god spellings


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> all i can say is stop having a go at everyone when in the other thread almost everyone told you to take him to the vet. its not their fault that you didn't.
> 
> and stop swaring.


exactly why ask people advice then ignore it which the resulted in the death of your hamster then attack the people who tried to get you to help it in the first place! you have no one to blame but yourself......... i cant help but think this is a wind up!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

To be honest..I don't wanna sound of coz she just lost a pet, But...its her own fault for not looking after the poor soul in the first place, She came on here saying the cage was minging and she did'nt have time to clean it out or was'nt bothered, And then goes off on one when we try to tell her that if she had looked after it proper it may well of lived. 

I don't understand people at times.
If u get a pet, u look after that pet properly..thats how iv'e been raised, If u have not got time for the pet..then for fook sake..rehome it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> To be honest..I don't wanna sound of coz she just lost a pet, But...its her own fault for not looking after the poor soul in the first place, She came on here saying the cage was minging and she did'nt have time to clean it out or was'nt bothered, And then goes off on one when we try to tell her that if she had looked after it proper it may well of lived.
> 
> I don't understand people at times.
> If u get a pet, u look after that pet properly..thats how iv'e been raised, If u have not got time for the pet..then for fook sake..rehome it.


i agree........


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor little thing. Its sad that he died, I wouldnt wish that on anyone or anything but at least he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

Just read this, I know it's from ages ago but omg..
15 is definitely old enough to look after a hamster properly, I had gerbils, rabbits, fish and guinea pigs all when I was at primary school and I cleaned them out with my brother (who was a year younger) every few days. Plus as soon as you realise something is wrong with your pet you take them to the vet, when my old hamster Samantha was dying, I knew there was likely nothing I could do as she was very old, but I still got my mum to take me to the vets with her, as I was 14 at the time.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

erm, this thread is 2 years old


----------



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

But still, it's really bad


----------

